# films: son médiocre



## bradepitre (9 Février 2013)

Bonjour

J'ai cherché mais n'ai pas trouvé. Bref, désolé si j'ai mal cherché 

Ma question: le son qui sort de mon téléviseur via Apple TV est bon, excepté pour les films que j'ai achetés ou loués via iTunes. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi et surtout à trouver une solution. Le son perd en qualité et énormément en puissance (volume sortie TV à multiplier par 2).

Merci de votre aide.


----------

